# System won't recognize all 24GB of RAM.



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 17, 2011)

I built a system for a friend.

He is using it for video editing and photo editing, so he needed a lot of RAM in the computer.

However, after loading Windows on the computer it is only reading 16GB of the RAM and I can't figure out why.

The system specs are

Core i7 950
ASRock X58 Extreme 3
6x4GB G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3-1600
MSI GTX 560 ti Twin Frozr II
2x Western Digital Black 2TB drives
Corsair CX600 V2 PSU
Windows 7 Home Premium *x64*

I've checked everything I can think of and it just won't recognize more than 16GB of usable RAM.

Help!  I need to deliver this computer to him on Monday and I can't figure this out!


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 17, 2011)

shows in the bios ?


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Jul 17, 2011)

try to update the mb bios..


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2011)

did you check the Manufacture memory support page? 

http://www.asrock.com/mb/memory/X58 Extreme3.pdf


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Windows 7 Home Editions Do not support more than 16GB of Ram.


http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778%28v=vs.85%29.aspx#physical_memory_limits_windows_7

Youd have to atleast get Pro/Business Edition for it to support more than 16GB of Ram.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 17, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Windows 7 Home Editions Do not support more than 16GB of Ram.
> 
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778(v=vs.85).aspx#physical_memory_limits_windows_7
> ...



This is exactly the type of bullshit about microsoft that straight piss's me the fuck off. WTF is up with capping the ram ? seriously ? WTF !


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I was about to say that.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah what eidairaman1 said is true. Its Microsoft, they're an evil corporation


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 17, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Yeah what eidairaman1 said is true. Its Microsoft, they're an evil corporation



if you buy the basic microsoft home package with word etc, your gonna drop about a solid 1g on it. shit the os is $149, the least they could do is not put it in my ass for a double the cost or more "enterprise" version all so I can use the hardware I shell out money for. 

What a bunch of shit.


----------



## koorosh (Jul 17, 2011)

May be you could upgrade your existing 7 edition, it'll be more cost efficient


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2011)

give away 8 gigs of ram 

i wanna know what you do with so much RAM.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 17, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> if you buy the basic microsoft home package with word etc, your gonna drop about a solid 1g on it. shit the os is $149, the least they could do is not put it in my ass for a double the cost or more "enterprise" version all so I can use the hardware I shell out money for.
> 
> What a bunch of shit.



Thing is, the Home Edition isn't exactly targetet at people who intent to use 24gb of RAM. 
Its a pain in the ass, sure, but they probably thought "Who in their right mind who owns Home Premium has more than 16gb RAM, thats gotta be only professionals".



de.das.dude said:


> give away 8 gigs of ram
> 
> i wanna know what you do with so much RAM.



He pretty much said it in the second sentence of the first post. Video and photo editing. Eats RAM like Smarties.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2011)

I like Smarties and Ram


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Its bout makin money

tbh home is very crippled for power users cuz it cant be tweaked indepth like pro n higher versions. N yes you can use the built in windows upgrade function in ctrl pnl to get pro n higher you just pay the additional amt to equal the price of those versions

[/b]





thatguy said:


> this is exactly the type of bullshit about microsoft that straight piss's me the fuck off. Wtf is up with capping the ram ? Seriously ? Wtf !





lionheart said:


> yeah what eidairaman1 said is true. Its microsoft, they're an evil corporation





koorosh said:


> may be you could upgrade your existing 7 edition, it'll be more cost efficient





mrcl said:


> thing is, the home edition isn't exactly targetet at people who intent to use 24gb of ram.
> Its a pain in the ass, sure, but they probably thought "who in their right mind who owns home premium has more than 16gb ram, thats gotta be only professionals".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Yeah what eidairaman1 said is true. Its Microsoft, they're an evil corporation



yeah and most of us hang on that evil corporation


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 17, 2011)

Pardon my french, but that is bullshit!

What is the point of an 64-bit OS if you limit the RAM to 16GB?

And whoever said Home Premium is good for professional use is wrong.

There is nothing in Professional or Ultimate that will help out most small businesses.

And if the computer is being used in a single computer environment like this one, there is no reason for Professional or Ultimate except for this bullshit memory limitation put on by Micro$aft.

Now I'm stuck with an OS that I can't return because its already activated, not that it is possible to returned opened software even if it wasn't activated.

And I have to go buy a new OS just to use my system to maximum.

And here there are people on these forums that still recommend Home Premium.

Don't they realize that 24GB of RAM is becoming more common?

And the thing that pisses me off the most is that there is no mention of the 16GB limitation on Microsoft's "Version Comparison" page for Windows 7.

See here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/compare

You have to go digging in knowledge base articles to find it.

That is complete bullshit.

If they are going to put such a crippling limitation in the OS they better be up front about it!

In fact if you click on the Home Premium tab it even says "Takes *full advantage* of 64-bit PC hardware and memory."

What fucking liars!

Crap this makes me mad!

I think I'm going to call their tech support line and scream at someone until they give me a free upgrade to Professional, because their site clearly says Home Premium should fully support my system!


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Eric_Cartman, i feel your pain but stop trying to fight it. Microsoft didn't lie to you or anyone else. They tell you the memory limitations, a 10min Google search would of told you the limitations. If you are too lazy to research then don't blame anyone else.


Eric_Cartman said:


> What is the point of an 64-bit OS if you limit the RAM to 16GB?



The point is to cater for people whom don't want more than 16GBs of ram duh.


Eric_Cartman said:


> Don't they realize that 24GB of RAM is becoming more common?



You are talking out your rear end. 24GBs+ is not becoming common for "HOME" users. 8GBs is now catching on to the mainstream.

Edit:

Took me literally 1min to find out the memory limitation on Microsoft's very own website 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows+7+home+memory+limitations
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 17, 2011)

@Dent1  Yes, they do directly lie to me and everyone else.

The main Windows 7 pages say under the Home Premium section *"Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware and memory."*

It doesn't do that, so they lied.  Period!  End of discussion.  You are wrong.

I shouldn't have to spend any time google searching to figure out that what they state on their own pages isn't true.

They might state the limitation somewhere else, but the pages that most people will see, the ones that microsoft directly link to do not state there is a limitation and actually state the opposite.

And I didn't say it is becoming common, I said it is becoming more common.

Learn to read.

Going from not used at all, to being used in a measurable number of systems is the definition of becoming more common.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't take it out on us innocent members bro. Chill man ...


----------



## Neuromancer (Jul 17, 2011)

Contact microsoft. Without saying Bullshot and stuff 

they might help you get into a pro/ultimate OS for less than a new upgrade would cost


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> @Dent1  Yes, they do directly lie to me and everyone else.
> 
> The main Windows 7 pages say under the Home Premium section *"Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware and memory."*
> 
> ...



Just shows your naivety. Why would Microsoft highlight a negative on their Windows 7 Promotional page? Obviously Windows "Home" will have limitations and you didn't do your homework so don't get pissy with me.

Me learn to "read", that is rich coming from somebody that didn't bother to read the limitations of the software he has bought. If you want to play Mr. Computer Technician and build for your mates you better start reading up on the packages before you start spending money unwisely.

Furthermore on the subject of reading, it says "Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware and memory", that sentence is ambiguous. They could of meant take full advantage of the memory as a resource more efficiently hence not waste the RAM like XP and Vista which it was being compared to.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 17, 2011)

The entire point of that page is to highlight the negatives of the different versions. DUH

Obviously Home edition will have limitations, that is why that page exists.

That is also why I looked at that page before buying the OS.

People shouldn't have to do digging to find out the limitations of the OS that aren't listed on that page, they shouldn't have to look anywhere else other than that page to find the  limitations of each version of the OS.

That page exists solely to tell people the negatives and positives of each version.

The limitations should all be listed there.

The fact is that they don't readily tell you all the difference and instead make statements that directly lie about the limitations.

No that statement is not ambiguous.

Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware means that it can address all the memory that 64-bit can address.

This isn't the case, so they are lying.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2011)

i think you should sue microsoft for providing incomplete/incorrect information about their products and see where it goes.
dibs on my 1% share if you win.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 17, 2011)

^ Eric, you must be young. You really don't understand marketing. The page is to illustrate Windows 7 in the best possible light and hence highlight its positive attributes whilst at the same time showing the negative attributes of Windows Vista and XP. Thus, making buying a Windows 7 licence more attractive.

They didn't lie, they bent the truth to appease naive buyers and it worked.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 17, 2011)

If you are going to build systems for customers, then you should read up all the small print as things like this are bound to happen... Anyways getting an "upgrade" version of pro/ultimate wont be that expensive and youve learned something new which is invaluable


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> Contact microsoft. Without saying Bullshot and stuff
> 
> they might help you get into a pro/ultimate OS for less than a new upgrade would cost



Ok if you Use the Upgrade Function in Windows 7 it will give you the code you desire just that you pay the difference between Home and Pro


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 17, 2011)

@Dent1 Sorry if you think it is naive to think that a page that is supposed to tell you the differences between the versions should actually tell you all the differences between the versions.

That is the purpose of the page.

It is supposed to make Pro/Ultimate look more appealing so people pay more money.

Saying it supports more than 16GB of RAM would certainly make it more appealing to a lot of people, don't you think?

Oh, and sorry you think Microsoft stating Home Premium will fully utilize 64-bit hardware and memory should mean what it says is naive too.

That is 100% a lie.

Oh, and the person I just talked to at Microsoft agreed with me.  

They admitted it the information should be included on the page and that the statement about fully utilizing memory is false.

They are shipping me a free Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Goodman (Jul 17, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> @Dent1  Yes, they do directly lie to me and everyone else.
> 
> The main Windows 7 pages say under the Home Premium section *"Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware and memory."*
> 
> It doesn't do that, so they lied.  Period!  End of discussion.  You are wrong.



Lets just say that you're half right & half wrong about... "Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware and memory" , that only means that you can "break" the 4 GB barrier of the 32bit OS...IMO

Beside maybe M$ will support more then 16GB ram with future windows updates (if not already)?
But i doubt it...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok When MS Developed the OS versions they are thinking about the average joes, aka ones that buy prebuild machines, Which dont have anything beyond 4-6 Gigs of Ram at any time.

Its the same with Pro and Enterprise Editions, Mainly Meant for business environments.

I Prefer Pro and Higher because of the customization i can do without having to get lil tweak programs that can wreak havoc on the OS itself.

OS ive owned that could be tweaked to high Degrees are

98SE, ME, 2000 Pro (Requires MS Config file from 98SE) XP Pro, XP MCE 2005.

I have Home Edition on my 7 year old laptop and it drives me nuts, im thinking about reinstalling and then doing the upgrade wizzard and getting pro.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 17, 2011)

What a useless thread...thats a classic case of "Read the fineprint first". 
Its a pretty common thing, that Companies, and especially Big Companies like MS are excellent Truthbenders. If you havent heard of that before, then you really are naive, sorry to repeat it.

Acknowledge your Error,just upgrade your Version, stop crying, and stop insulting the people, that you in the first place asked for help. 
You make yourself look ridiculous, in front of this Audition.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 18, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Thing is, the Home Edition isn't exactly targetet at people who intent to use 24gb of RAM.
> Its a pain in the ass, sure, but they probably thought "Who in their right mind who owns Home Premium has more than 16gb RAM, thats gotta be only professionals".
> 
> 
> ...



That point is, there is no reason to ram cap a OS other then to put it into my ass for more money. They can keep Windows Movie make or dvd maker or whatever else, I have my own utilitys I paid for, but for god sakes stop fucking me in the ass on ram or cpu cores. 

 Its rediculous.



Dent1 said:


> ^ Eric, you must be young. You really don't understand marketing. The page is to illustrate Windows 7 in the best possible light and hence highlight its positive attributes whilst at the same time showing the negative attributes of Windows Vista and XP. Thus, making buying a Windows 7 licence more attractive.
> 
> They didn't lie, *they bent the truth* to appease naive buyers and it worked.



I belive they call that lying and or misdirection. 

both of which are actually illegal in most countrys with consumer proection laws.



Goodman said:


> Lets just say that you're half right & half wrong about... "Takes full advantage of 64-bit PC hardware and memory" , that only means that you can "break" the 4 GB barrier of the 32bit OS...IMO
> 
> Beside maybe M$ will support more then 16GB ram with future windows updates (if not already)?
> But i doubt it...



There are 32b os's that can use upto 34gb of ram and more iirc. 

So microsoft never had a exscuse other then that they were lazy.



Velvet Wafer said:


> What a useless thread...thats a classic case of "Read the fineprint first".
> Its a pretty common thing, that Companies, and especially Big Companies like MS are excellent Truthbenders. If you havent heard of that before, then you really are naive, sorry to repeat it.
> 
> Acknowledge your Error,just upgrade your Version, stop crying, and stop insulting the people, that you in the first place asked for help.
> You make yourself look ridiculous, in front of this Audition.



No its a classic case of " fuck the consumer" and this is why we have consumer protection laws.

*USE THE MULTI QUOTE BUTTON! -Staff*


----------



## theeldest (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not so much that they're charging you more to unlock features, but after they've done all the R&D, they release a less expensive version for those that don't need the full feature set.

They don't need to do that. They could just release ultimate and charge everyone $350. Then what would you do?


Software has gotten to the point that the only way to release different lines of products is to arbitrarily lock features. Get over it.


----------



## qubit (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I have to agree with Eric_Cartman and Thatguy here. Microsoft should have clearly pointed out the memory limitation on the comparison page. It's a major difference between editions, right? End of story. 

Eric, I'd suggest calling up Microsoft tech support and explaining this in a _calm and polite manner_. Then use this as leverage to see if you can get a good price on an upgrade to the Pro or Ultimate editions. Microsoft doesn't like to have customers feel pissed off with their products and might well cut you a deal.

Perhaps the thing to learn from this unpleasant experience is to be more wary in future. If you have a system that's 'extreme' in any way, especially when it comes to memory or HD capacity, check that the OS and other software will cope with it, before purchase.

This means doing that little bit of googling to dig deeper than the standard info you see on the products. You shouldn't have to, but these big boys can get away with a lot of BS simply because they're big, so we have to look out for each other. 

Personally, I hate buying cut down products, because they always leave me feeling unsatisfied, which is why I bought a TechNet sub, so I could use all of Microsoft's best software for a truly bargain price, eg Win7 Ultimate and I spent £400 on a GTX 580, when I could have had most of that performance with the much cheaper GTX 570.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 18, 2011)

I know there is a guy on youtube that had the same problem, he somehow unlocked it. Look on youtube for a bit.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 18, 2011)

@theeldest  It isn't that I think it sucks that they locked Home Premium at 16GB.

If that is one of the features that they want to remove because it is a cheaper version, then they can.

I think it is idiotic myself, but if that is what they want to do fine.

What I'm pissed about is the fact that the page that they present to the public that outlines the differences between the versions makes no mention of the limitation.

Instead is actually states the opposite.

And if you google it, [snip], the first link that comes up is that Microsoft page that makes no mention of the limitation.

The only real way to figure out that there is a limitation is to either look at one of the lower links on the page to non-Microsoft pages that state the limit or to change the search term to specifically look for the memory limitation.

The consumer shouldn't have to look at 3rd party pages, the Microsoft page that is supposed to outline the differences should have that information.  Period.

And no one is going to know to specifically search for the issue.

@qubit Thanks, I'm glad I'm not the only sane person here.

I've already called them and was polite.

The person I talked to on the phone agreed that the page was false and should have that information on it and because of it lacks that information and because of the false statement gave me a free upgrade to Ultimate.


----------



## qubit (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> @theeldest  It isn't that I think it sucks that they locked Home Premium at 16GB.
> 
> If that is one of the features that they want to remove because it is a cheaper version, then they can.
> 
> ...



Awesome, that made my day!  I knew MS would want to see you right, but that's even better than I expected.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 18, 2011)

Erocker said:
			
		

> *USE THE MULTI QUOTE BUTTON! -Staff*



Then fix it so it works properly with Webkit browsers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> Then fix it so it works properly with Webkit browsers.



The lightweight version W1z created for mobile browsers doesn't even have a Multi-Quote button.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Don't they realize that 24GB of RAM is becoming more common?



That comment alone has ruined any credibility u have...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Windows 7 Home Premium *x64*


The underlined is your problem.  You need Professional, Ultimate, or Enterprise edition to access up to 192 GiB of RAM.

Windows Anytime Upgrade - Home Premium to Professional $90
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit for System Builders $135


Yes, it's stupid that they limit it at all. 64-bit, natively, can handle up to some 2 Exbibytes of RAM.  Microsoft is trying to force you to buy Windows Server 2008 R2 DataCenter if you want access to oodles of RAM.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 18, 2011)

@ShiBDiB Why?  You don't think more people are using 24GB now than ever before?

The fact is they are so 24GB of RAM is becoming more common and will continue to become more common in the time to come.

I didn't say it was common, I said it was becoming more common.

Why can't you people read?


----------



## wiak (Jul 18, 2011)

ooh well might need to upgrade to professional if am gonna go over my 16GB atm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok instead of continuing to rant over wut ms does just spend the extra 90 usd to upgrade home to pro...


----------



## Riotpump (Jul 18, 2011)

Grats Eric on receiving a free upgrade to Ultimate....being polite does have it's benefits.


----------



## Frick (Jul 18, 2011)

Someone actually used this page to buy Windows 7 and didn't bother to look up the real differences between the versions? I do not feel sorry for you, serves you right. Good of them to give you the upgrade though.


----------



## gottistar (Jul 18, 2011)

Gee this thread got hairy some where in the middle...


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 18, 2011)

Avoiding all the ranting, this kind of marketing tactic is everywhere to justify the price on the top of the line of anything.

It's been happening for years and it DOES make people want to pay a ridiculous price for anything which is top of the line.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> @ShiBDiB Why?  You don't think more people are using 24GB now than ever before?
> 
> The fact is they are so 24GB of RAM is becoming more common and will continue to become more common in the time to come.
> 
> ...



24GBs is not becoming "more common" for home users. Where are the stats or references to support what you're saying? Go on Newegg or PCWorld and you'll see that the majority of prebuilt home computers are equipped with between 2-4GBs of ram, maybe 8GBs.  People with 24GBs of ram are doing tasks the average joe don't i.e. encoding, rendering.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> There are 32b os's that can use upto 34gb of ram and more iirc.



Basically all modern main stream OS's from the past 10 years support 64GB. It's all licensing with MS. There are ways to enable full PAE support on 32 bit desktop OS's. Not sure how legal they are.



Kevinheraiz said:


> I know there is a guy on youtube that had the same problem, he somehow unlocked it. Look on youtube for a bit.



It's licensing, there are two files required in Vista/7/2008 to support 64 GB in a 32bit system. Google knows it.



FordGT90Concept said:


> oodles



Oodles.

Oodles oodles oodles. I like that word. Oodles.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## theeldest (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> What I'm pissed about is the fact that the page that they present to the public that outlines the differences between the versions makes no mention of the limitation.



Ok, I'm with you now. Seeing as it's a "differentiating feature" it should clearly be listed in any sort of comparison between versions.


----------



## qubit (Jul 18, 2011)

theeldest said:


> Ok, I'm with you now. Seeing as it's a "differentiating feature" it should clearly be listed in any sort of comparison between versions.



Duh! Exactly. I don't understand why so many others on this thread don't understand this and are making unpleasant replies. Even Microsoft support acknowledged this error and offered Eric a free upgrade to Ultimate because of it.


----------



## Frick (Jul 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> Duh! Exactly. I don't understand why so many others on this thread don't understand this and are making unpleasant replies. Even Microsoft support acknowledged this error and offered Eric a free upgrade to Ultimate because of it.



There are other things that do not come up that might piss users off as well. And you should always do more research before buying an OS imo.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> Duh! Exactly. I don't understand why so many others on this thread don't understand this and are making unpleasant replies. Even Microsoft support acknowledged this error and offered Eric a free upgrade to Ultimate because of it.



i remember them making pretty good money of this single big error, named Vista...never heard they offered the people free upgrades,
instantly, to 7, due to that... they took quite a while, till they did it, and only for the ones, that bought it late enough


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 18, 2011)

@Dent1 Yes, 24GB is becoming more common in the home market.

I never said it was common, again read, I said it was becoming more common.

I'll educate you.

With the introduction of Socket 1366 24GB in home systems became possible.

From that point on, there were home users, be it a small number of them, that were putting 24GB in their systems.

Why?  Because there will always be those people that have to have idioticly expensive things just because they can.

So going from 0 people having 24GB to even just 1 person having 24GB is 24GB becoming more common.

That is the definition of becoming more common.

Add to that the fact that DDR3 is now insanely cheap, and the cost to add 24GB of RAM to a system is only $200 and yes I think it is safe to say that 24GB is more common than it was even 6 months ago and only continuing to become more common.

@Frick Going to the manufacturers page that outlines the differences between the versions should be all the research that is required.

This is really true when that page makes statements about fully utilizing memory.

If you went to buy a graphics card and the manufacturers webpage said it supports DX11, and there are other versions of the same graphics card that fully support all DX11 features, then you get it home only to find out that the manufacturer had BIOS locked the card to not allow tessellation but only allow DOF, are you telling me you would just have the attitude of "oh well, should have done more research"?

I don't think so.

@Velvet Wafer Vista wasn't an issue of complete false advertising.

Also SP2 pretty much was a free upgrade to Win7, minus a few of the UI tweaks which were never promised to Vista users anyway.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 18, 2011)

^ lol I'm afraid standard logic is rarely represented on this forum.


yes even 1 more means more. 

congrats on the upgrade though, pity you have to wipe and reinstall.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 18, 2011)

Frick said:


> There are other things that do not come up that might piss users off as well. And you should always do more research before buying an OS imo.



Yeah theres so many options. LOL.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice attitude... surprised that theres people helping in this thread still :shadedshu



Eric_Cartman said:


> Learn to read.





Eric_Cartman said:


> The entire point of that page is to highlight the negatives of the different versions. DUH





Eric_Cartman said:


> Why can't you people read?





Eric_Cartman said:


> I'll educate you


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 18, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> Yeah theres so many options. LOL.



Win 7 in several flavours, Mac OS X, Red Hat, SUSE, Ubuntu, Fedora, Aptosid, Gentoo, FreeBSD, Dragonfly BSD, BeOS, just to mention a few.



twicksisted said:


> Nice attitude... surprised that theres people helping in this thread still :shadedshu
> 
> (list of quotes)



Well, we can't expect an "Eric Cartman" to behave like a "Stan Marsh"


----------



## qubit (Jul 18, 2011)

Frick said:


> There are other things that do not come up that might piss users off as well. And you should always do more research before buying an OS imo.



Yes, it's _wise_ to dig deeper as I've said already, but it's not a _failing_ on Eric's part and that's a big difference. That comparison web page left out an obvious differentiating feature, so one shouldn't be expected to pre-empt this.

Where one might be expected to dig deeper is say, to look into the DRM baked into the OS to see what restrictions it will place on you. This will be common to all versions and you can pretty much expect it not to be explained on Microsoft's advertising or various comparisons.



Velvet Wafer said:


> i remember them making pretty good money of this single big error, named Vista...never heard they offered the people free upgrades,
> instantly, to 7, due to that... they took quite a while, till they did it, and only for the ones, that bought it late enough



That's because Vista wasn't an 'error', it was simply a poor product. With SP2 it pretty much became a reasonable OS, although it was never all that snappy.

Did they do a similar promotion from XP to Vista? I can't remember now. What I do remember though, is taking advantage of the free upgrade offer, to buy Vista and flog it on eBay. I then flogged my free copies of 7 on eBay too and made a tidy profit.  I must have sold about 10 of these.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 18, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Win 7 in several flavours, Mac OS X, Red Hat, SUSE, Ubuntu, Fedora, Aptosid, Gentoo, FreeBSD, Dragonfly BSD, BeOS, just to mention a few.



Theres windows, and it runs on nearly everything becuase they have completely hosed up the hardware market, then there everything else. Good luck on applications and hardware support for even basic features like hardware accelerated video etc. 

Apple is great, on apple approved or supplied hardware so its not really a Option persay.

 At best we have 2 commercial competitors, one has hardware lock in and the other one is locked into specific hardware. 

 what a great market place.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 18, 2011)

Red Hat and Suse are big in certain businesses, and I don't think that much servers are running on Windows.

Hardware accelerated video works too with Linux, VLC is an example of programs supporting it.

And I think you would hate to use Win 7 on an Atom or Celeron (slooooow).

But we are getting off-topic too much...


----------



## sy5tem (Jul 18, 2011)

wait i think mister bill gates said once nobody will ever need more then 640KiloBytes of RAM !!!!! LOL
..

don't know why you have 25165824 KiloBytes of ram ? bill said you don't need more then 640 ... hummm


----------



## Disparia (Jul 18, 2011)

My policy is "always research". Developers and manufacturers of software and hardware have always reduced the available of features of a core product to fit different markets and needs - today more than ever. However, it's my job to know these things. Someone who does not work in the industry shouldn't have search the IT Professional/Technet/MSDN side of the Microsoft website to get these answers. Especially when a reasonable person may even find their advertising deceptive.

On their consumer-facing Windows 7 comparison page, 64 bit is defined as:



> Put simply, a 64-bit PC can handle larger amounts of information than a 32-bit system. Since it can use more RAM—4 GB *and up*—a 64-bit computer can be more responsive when you're running lots of programs at once.



The "32-bit and 64-bit Windows: frequently asked questions" doesn't mention the limits of individual versions.

After several links I do find this:



> The 64-bit version of Windows 7 Ultimate, Enterprise, and Professional editions can all use up to 192 GB of memory (far more than even a power user would typically need), making them ideal for specialized computing tasks that require enormous amounts of memory, such as rendering 3D graphics.



Unfortunately, no mention of the 8GB and 16GB limit of Home Basic and Home Premium, respectively. If someone wishing to purchase Windows 7 had read that, I believe a reasonable person might assume that the Home Editions supported at least a quarter of that. Heck, even an 1/8th of that is 24GB.

I rule in favor of Eric_Cartman!


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 18, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Red Hat and Suse are big in certain businesses, and I don't think that much servers are running on Windows.
> 
> Hardware accelerated video works too with Linux, VLC is an example of programs supporting it.
> 
> ...



Hardware accelerated video on linux works, sometimes. 

I hate using windows, but alas I must relent as I don't have any other options. I would love to pay for equvilent software from another company FOSS or not on another operating system FOSS or not. right now there is limited competition outside of the application spehere "excluding the phone market" and its badd for everyone.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> @Dent1 Yes, 24GB is becoming more common in the home market.
> 
> I never said it was common, again read, I said it was becoming more common.
> 
> ...



Your post is absolute nonsense. 

With your backward logic this means that 32GBs of ram is also becoming "more" common for home users because we are getting closer into the future every second. 

The average home user barely understands what RAM is, even less of them understand what DDR3 is or how to upgrade a system, so why would they be upgrading to 24GBs of ram? The average home user i.e. your mom (pun intended) or your granny couldn't care less if 24GBs of ram is only $200. Only extreme enthusiasts or users performing specific and unusual tasks care and that segment isn't growing at a rate where we are gagging for 24GB+.

You speak about educating me, but this is coming from a guy that hasn't grasped how to Google correctly.

Oh yeah, those "people that have to have idioticly expensive things just because they can" don't cheap out on a "Home Premium" license and can afford a Professional, Enterprise and Ultimate lincense, unlike somebody


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 18, 2011)

ok majority of power users here use 6-12GB ram.

even though win 7 will run just fine on 1 gig


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 18, 2011)

This should just be locked.. he already resolved his problem and got a free windows upgrade


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry but I knew about the ram limitation before Win 7 was released.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 18, 2011)

Research is needed when buying/investing in tech/cars/houses/property/stocks/pig futures/diamonds/etc..(period)



Spoiler













Edit: 



yogurt_21 said:


> seriously there are several users on here with that amount of ram or more who do not use their rig for work.



Me me me... I got 24GB...  and, I surely don't work!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Your post is absolute nonsense.
> 
> With your backward logic this means that 32GBs of ram is also becoming "more" common for home users because we are getting closer into the future every second.
> 
> ...


the above is nothing more than mindless dribble. take your "the world is flat" attitude somewhere else as it doesn't belong in this thread.

you put a rolling head to 32GB becoming more common? you do realize that everyone on TPU constitues as a home user don't you? or did you think we were all corporate/enterprise? Oh that's it we're totally all using rack servers and blades and thus our rigs aren't factored into it?

seriously there are several users on here with that amount of ram or more who do not use their rig for work. There are plenty of applications that can take advantage of that amount of ram. While games aren't among them, not everyone on tpu spends their entire day gaming. 

32GB of ram is becoming more common thus for home users (now remember you're either using it for work or you're a home user. No matter how cool you think your rig is, unless you're using it at work or for the purpose of work you're a freaking home user.) it is becomeing more widely available and more people than before are using it. 

every time the average amount of ram goes up, so does the amount of ram the maximum performance users buy. So when the average was 512MB, those users were buying 4GB, when the average was 1GB they were buying 8GB, when the average was 2GB, they were buying 16 GB and now that the average is soemwhere between 3-4GB, they buy 24-32GB. It doesn't change the fact that they are home users.

I mean seriously a 24GB kit can be had for as cheap as 200$
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3...

so even sub 1000$ rigs can have it. If it wasn't so common, there wouldn't be 10 different *DESKTOP* kits on newegg. It would only come in that capacity if it was registered memory for servers.

if newegg seems to think there is enough demand to stock 10 different kits in that amount of ram, then obviously you have no idea what you are talking about. Because seriously when I buy server Ram it's straight from the oem and I get 16 or 32GB *sticks* so I can maximize out the ram in a 2 or 4 socket server board. Really only "home users" buy from places like newegg.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 18, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> Really only "home users" buy from places like newegg.



Newegg biz has some nice deals for businesses and they take POs too.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone that thinks 24GB+ is becoming the norm outside the enthusiast market or server market is absolutely wrong. I can't even fathom how anyone would think this. Just because ram is cheap doesn't mean the average Joe is interested. I'm done putting logic together so this is my last rebuttal on the matter.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Anyone that thinks 24GB+ is becoming the norm outside the enthusiast market or server market is absolutely wrong. I can't even fathom how anyone would think this. Just because ram is cheap doesn't mean the average Joe is interested. I'm done putting *logic* together so this is my last rebuttal on the matter.



you don't seem to understand the bolded word. Why use it if you don't know what it means?

How is it logical to take a term like "more common" and then twist it to mean "norm?"

It's not. NO ONE, not cartman, not me, NOT ANYONE, said that it was becoming the norm. He said it was becoming "more common" you obviously didn't read well anything because he already outlined the logic behind the term "more common."

It's good you are done with this because you took something that didn't need to be argued and turned it into one of the most lacking understandings of your bolded word above I've seen in my entire life. Seriously go back and read through, you don't make a lick of sense.






Kreij said:


> Newegg biz has some nice deals for businesses and they take POs too.



that's good for smaller businesses but we do thousands of servers a year and we resell them to our educational software clients (mainly schools) as media servers. As such we buy direct from the manufactureres in bulk. Even newegg's business side doesn't come close to the prices we get.

edit: but your point is valid and it does negate my general statement that businesses don't buy from newegg. I will say that certainly small businesses do.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 19, 2011)

I am the IT department for a small business. (yup just me. lol)
I used to buy pre-builts for the warranty and single-source support for all the components.

In the present economy I can no longer justify 3x the price for a high end server that I can build myself. This is why I use Newegg biz for the few machines that we need to replace.
Gobs of RAM is not just for enthusiasts and servers either. I have to build CAD and CAM machines that are neither enthusiast or server. The demands of certain software applications require a lot of RAM and a 64 bit OS these days.

That is besides the point (of the topic) though. It is my job as the person who designs and submits the proposals to El Presidentè to know *exacly* what I am ordering, including the features and the limitations. I am not taking sides on whether Micorsofts's marketing is better or worse than anyone elses', but it is the responsibility of the person designing a system for someone else to take all things into consideration, to review the requirements thouroughly and to know what they are getting before they spend a dime of someone else's money regardless of the effort it takes to make that happen.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sy5tem (Jul 19, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Anyone that thinks 24GB+ is becoming the norm outside the enthusiast market or server market is absolutely wrong. I can't even fathom how anyone would think this. Just because ram is cheap doesn't mean the average Joe is interested. I'm done putting logic together so this is my last rebuttal on the matter.



comme see this topic next year.


----------



## Frick (Jul 20, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> comme see this topic next year.



Not even in three years it would be true. It's true now for video editors and whatnot, but for avarage users 4GB is plenty and I can't see how they will have a use for anything over 8 GB in the forseeable future.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone saying I should do my research needs to realize that I did do my research.

Microsoft puts out a page dedicated specifically to the differences between the version.

No where on that page does it mention anything about a memory limitation on lower versions.

In fact, as I've stated, it states the opposite and claims the Home Premium will fully utilize 64-bit hardware and memory.

The customer shouldn't be expected to dig through Microsoft Knowledge Base articles to find out that lower versions have a pretty significant memory limit.

They also shouldn't be expected to rely on 3rd party sites to tell them either.

The information should be presented on the page dedicated to listing the differences and limitations of the different versions.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> This is exactly the type of bullshit about microsoft that straight piss's me the fuck off. WTF is up with capping the ram ? seriously ? WTF !



It is so you have to buy the ultimate edition and not the pussy home edition. A lot of companies have several levels of software buying options.


Plus if you are having to use 24 gigs of ram then you are probably using for commercial reasons and can handle the small upgrade price of ultimate. Suck it up and upgrade.


----------



## qubit (Jul 27, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> It is so you have to buy the ultimate edition and not the pussy home edition. A lot of companies have several levels of software buying options.
> 
> 
> Plus if you are having to use 24 gigs of ram then you are probably using for commercial reasons and can handle the small upgrade price of ultimate. Suck it up and upgrade.



This is the kind of tactical shit you don't get with Linux.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 28, 2011)

qubit said:


> This is the kind of tactical shit you don't get with Linux.



Ya, well it is kind of hard to mark up free shit. lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> This is the kind of tactical shit you don't get with Linux.



what sucks is you still cant run alot of games on it and driver support is still lacking. Cuz you need a compatibility shell to run it instead of a direct link between OS and game, aka WINE

Btw I recalled MS did have the memory limitation of each version of windows posted on the homepage when 7 initially launched. but ya know what Stop Whinning, you got the Info needed now Upgrade that version of Home Premium to Professional and send the machine on its way. Yeesh!


----------



## Frick (Aug 1, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Everyone saying I should do my research needs to realize that I did do my research.
> 
> Microsoft puts out a page dedicated specifically to the differences between the version.
> 
> ...



I've digged through MS homepage and I have to agree with you. This is something that should come up pretty soon. I had to click many links before actually seeing the limitation.

Sorry if I was harsh on you before. I still don't feel sorry for you though.


----------



## robn (Aug 1, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Everyone saying I should do my research needs to realize that I did do my research.
> 
> Microsoft puts out a page dedicated specifically to the differences between the version.
> 
> ...



That's pretty well worded!
...I got lucky and scored a free upgrade from Home Premium (which I bought retail) to Pro. Complaining to Microsoft might be worth it. At least the Anytime Upgrade feature is smooth. In fact it didn't even download and change much - took about 5 mins - and that just highlights the artificial nature of the limitations. BTW I've got 24G RAM and just can't fill it, even doing big web-dev projects (VS 2010 and Netbeans + browsers, etc. at the same time) ...maybe one day tho  It is affordable now tho.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2011)

Havent we established that u were at fault for not thoroughly researching before spending(wasting) money on 24gb of ram.. and even tho it was your fault WINDOWS WAS NICE ENOUGH TO UPGRADE YOU FOR *FREE*.

So therefore.. why does this thread still exist


----------



## Tim_K (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm glad to see this got resolved back on page 2.  Since the Microsoft person admitted their page was false and misleading, I think a class action lawsuit is required here.  I'm sure it would go nowhere, but it would get Microsofts' attention!  Plus it'd be fun.

Any lawyers here?  File the papers!  Tack on a hefty "legal fee" too for yourself!

I'm going to build my next system with 16 GB because I can.  I want that extra 1 FPS over what 8 GB will give me while playing Starcraft 2!

And a lot of motherboards on Newegg now are supporting 32 GB in 4 slots!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 4, 2011)

Tim_K said:


> I want that extra 1 FPS over what 8 GB will give me while playing Starcraft 2!



I do not believe that SC2 uses over 4 GB, so anything more will not give you extra performance. Not even the 1 extra fps you mention. Unused RAM is not doing anything.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 4, 2011)

I upgraded my ram from 8gb to 16gb as I use a lot of adobe premiere pro, after effects etc...
There has pretty much been no visible difference to me, even in premiere pro/AE to be honest... though im glad that I have it as im sure itll come in handy. Gaming and everyday use, no difference that you can feel.

My old Q6600 rig had 4gb ram which I upgraded to 8GB, same thing really diddnt notice a diff's but could Alt Tab out of games that used to cause issues previously... video editing was still a pain but that was just down to my setup I had then.


----------

